# Fess up



## jenni belle (Mar 10, 2005)

Is there a reality tv show you are, ah-hem, embarrased to say you are addicted to?

Come on, fess up. I know everyone has one......at least.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

My dad started watching the bachelor religiously, and I always shook my head at him. He's a professor for Christ's sake! I watched it with him just one time, and now I have to watch the show tonight to see who he chooses. Dammit! I'm such a hypocrite..

Last season I was addicted to Top Model. I'm such a dork.

I never really cared for the shows where someone had to perform like American Idol, or the acting ones.. I just don't like watching people go through that.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I've seen an episode of a few here and there. None of them interest me.


----------



## chefsbb (May 4, 2005)

_Great use of the Ween Site, love it. _


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

I'm no fan of reality TV so for me, theres nothing to admit to. I'm a sci-fi + cooking show person. Hey, if they could mix the 2...heaven!

Ok, so you take your quantum exellerated purple tomatoe and slice it with your precision chef's laser into 0.000002 micrometer slices. Heat in a theleron radiation chanber.
:chef:


----------



## jenni belle (Mar 10, 2005)

LMAO! Maybe you could produce a show like that! It could be a hit and then you'd be a millionaire!!!!!!! You never know!!!!  :bounce:


----------



## jenni belle (Mar 10, 2005)

I'll fess up too. I (painstakingly) admit that I am a fan of the Growing Up Gotti show.  I know, I know.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Oct 5, 2001)

OOooooo I would love to see a "cooking star trek" show


----------



## kerryclan (Mar 13, 2005)

American Idol. I go nuts over it every year. I'm so ashamed!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I can't stand the reality shows so I was thrilled when the original "Joe Schmoe" came on air, where they duped a guy into believeing he was on a reality show.

I love the sci-fi cooking show idea!!!! Finally, a show that will teach me the proper way to make a Pan Galactic Gargle Blaster!!!!!


----------



## frizbee (Sep 27, 2003)

Utterly addicted to The Apprentice
Just the business side of it is what got me, understanding big business decorum and such, also when it first aired this year I was in a leadership class, so it was very interesting to match the personalities with theoretical leadership styles. It was very enlightening to me as a budding manager.
I _almost_ got addicted to the contender….the look into what the boxers went through emotionally is what got to me, but then my husband forgot to tape it…and I was saved.
We also liked the average joe, I think the second season, when the beautiful model chick had "a deep dark secrete"…we were chomping at the bit to find out what it was….only to be dropped like a hot pan to find out it was her previous relationship with Fabio…lamest cliffhanger in TV history.

Speaking of reality + cooking…have you seen the trailers for ****'s Kitchen on FOX???

http://www.fox.com/hellskitchen/

Frizbee


----------



## jon_s (Mar 15, 2005)

Whenever i want to watch reality i switch my TV off.


----------



## faith leche (May 20, 2005)

i absolutely agree with you . whats so real about physically flawless people, getting money and fame for exposing their emotions to the world?

next time my period rolls around, give me a public acsess slot, so i can sit on my ***, and wait for the check in the mail.


----------

